# senior sex



## Doc

A senior citizen visits his doctor for a routine check-up and everything
seems fine. The doctor asks him about his sex life.

"Well..." the man drawled, "not bad at all to be honest. The wife ain't
all that interested anymore, so I just cruise around. In the past week I
was able to pick-up and bed at least three girls, none of whom were over
thirty years old."

"My goodness Frank, and at your age too." the doctor said. "I hope you
took at least some precautions."

"Yep. I may be old, but I ain't senile yet doc. I gave 'em all a phony
name."


----------

